# Sand Spikes



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody have a source for nice sand spikes for surf fishing? Somebody posted sand spikes that had a bungie cord type mechanism, I was hoping to find that website again. Thanks.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Roy Allen I believe is the guys you want to talk to.. so a search and you should get his website..


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I have heard of sand spikes being "bungied" for use on a pier,or the use of cable 'zip ties', but not aware of surf spikes with bungie for a release mechanism.

Are they metal , or PVC ?
Were they a regional variation or commercially made ?
Need more information ..

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Check out the Serious Sand Spike

The rubber bungie is a "strike" shock absorber:
http://www.customrodsnreels.com/sss.htm

Fishwander


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent Fishwander, that is exactly the site I was trying to find. Thanks. Also I will search Roy Allen and see what comes up.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

they are one in the same... That's Roy's website..


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes it is one in the same. Thanks for the fast and accurate help.


----------



## fishhawk10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Go to page 12 and look for sand spikes then look for a speed racer posting.
Ijust got 2 in and they are just what i wanted and priced right.


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone,

I don't know if he is still selling them, but Shooter's spikes work very well. I have been using them for years. Shooters spikes are very simple, a length of aluminum angle with a u shaped pocket at the top and a height adjustable seat for the rod butt. I have caught a lot of citation drum while using Shooters spikes. I have never used Roy's spikes but IMHO they seem a little pricey. 

Shooter is on here all the time, I'm sure if you give him a yell he will let you know whats up.

Tight lines


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Steve made some too.*

Steve made some too. "Gilly21". I dont know if he still has any.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

These aren't bungee'd in any way but Santa brought me these and the price was right for a pair of them! Quality of the welds and materials is terrific.

http://cgi.ebay.com/One-Pair-Adjust...919?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588b514be7


----------



## fishhawk10 (Dec 11, 2010)

*sand spikes*

thats the ones i was posting about, i should get mine this week. 




Fishhawk10


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

heres how I build mine, all Aluminum with Stainless hardware

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/sand spikes/

picture on top left is all the pipe parts you need and a length of Alum Angle


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Send Shooter a PM. I have 2 of his and couldnt be happier.


----------



## Tomsatx (Dec 20, 2010)

That shock spike is a nice design. I was going to make the typical angled pvc tube spike, but the aluminum is much sturdier and will not dry rot or crack. has anyone used a tripod stand? How do they hold up? Do they move or fall when a strike occurs?

http://www.telescopicfishing-rod.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Diawa-Tripod-Fishing-Rod-Holder.jpg


----------



## abloke (Oct 12, 2010)

The top part of the Serious Sand Spike looks like one of my rod holders upside down!..can get two holders out of one pipe and you just push down while rocking it back and forward...they are near impossible to pull over.I have tried other pipe holders with just the angled cut on the bottom but mine are better..by a long way..no shock absorbing/stretch though and have never seen a need for it myself.I have thought of adding a safety lanyard but it would be hard for a fish to "bounce" the rod out IMO.

Darren


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

They told me I should have Patened my sand spikes years ago when I started making them.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/

Yup the first to have the height adjustable cups for different size rods, added rubber to the top and yes even foot pegs if ya wanted them.

Guess the design was to everyones liking


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Awesome spikes!*

I got some of em they are the best I have run across! As a matter of fact, I have been trying to get you to add a rack for em on my existing rack on truck.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Little tough while I have been workn 7 days a week, tryn to get time to make some more sand spikes to have on hand.


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Best spikes I have used. I got two from gregs bait shack and need two more! You da man Shooter!!! Built like tanks, the only one you will ever have to buy in a life time.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Shooter said:


> They told me I should have Patened my sand spikes years ago when I started making them.
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/ads/shooterscustoms/
> 
> Yup the first to have the height adjustable cups for different size rods, added rubber to the top and yes even foot pegs if ya wanted them.
> ...


A design like that is something to be proud of! I'd be a little pissed everyone else is making them like that if I were you, but a damn nice design.


----------



## abloke (Oct 12, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> A design like that is something to be proud of! I'd be a little pissed everyone else is making them like that if I were you, but a damn nice design.


A late reply but the rod holder design I use was made by my deceased friend at least 40 years ago.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

when you do find time let me know... 




Shooter said:


> Little tough while I have been workn 7 days a week, tryn to get time to make some more sand spikes to have on hand.


----------



## crabshark (Apr 2, 2011)

I believe you are refering to "the seriuos sand spike" from roy allen @ customaderods.com of barryville va. there $137.00 a clip + $20.00 s/h ($128.00 if picked up) a bit to high for me, I really like the one's from eastern marine outlet their 50" with foot pad & 48" adjustable with glow in the dark rod holder


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Little tough while I have been workn 7 days a week, tryn to get time to make some more sand spikes to have on hand.


You still working for that a-hole? oh.. I might have a challenging idea for you to built.. a front rack with a childseat....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> You still working for that a-hole? oh.. I might have a challenging idea for you to built.. a front rack with a childseat....


Why?? Ya gonna have Neil ride up front??


----------

